# Rosie and her Lambie



## okpokesfan (May 1, 2015)

Just had to post!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Cutie pie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet little baby


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

They all have their favorite toys. Sassy's is a pink duck. I've tried to take a picture of her with it but she doesn't stay still long enough. :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

They love a big toy!


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Too cute


----------

